# March kidding



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I took pics of the girls over a week ago and forgot to post them! 
Maggie is due on March 4th to Copy Cat. This will be her third kidding. She had twins both kiddings and always raises our biggest kids. She had a chocolate/white paint and a spotted headed doe last year bred to a spotted headed buck. 








April is due march 14th to All Jacked Up. Will be her first kidding. I am excited to see if we get more spots!


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow they are huge! So cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice W i d e l o a d


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful big girls! I LOVE April on your website. I can't wait to see her kids!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great! Maggie already looks like she's over this pregnancy stuff lol Can't wait to see what they give you


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh more babies..how exciting..


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you! April has been one of my favorites since we brought her home, she is definately a wide load even not bred. 
This was her when we got her home. I think she is 8 months old in the picture.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow I really like the girls. The count down begins how exciting.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Getting closer!! Maggie already has a huge udder, she has a week and a half to go. April just started bagging up the other day. I am so excited to see what Jack's first kids look like!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I have a Maggie due around the same time I got a bit confused but good luck with your Maggie kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

How exciting. Hope all goes well!


----------

